# HP LaserJet Pro P1108 : Should I go for it?



## reddick (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi There, 

My printing needs are only casual ones and I want a black and white printing laserjet device. I have found the said printer at Amazon.in for Rs. 6570 . Plz suggest me that is it a right choice? And what about it's service and warranty availability ...  My budget is between Rs. 5000 to 6500 or nearby . Thanks for your support


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 6, 2015)

Go with Ricoh then. They have very low cost of printing.


----------



## reddick (Jun 7, 2015)

Would you tell me any specific models of Ricoh within the said range. A compact model is preferable.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 7, 2015)

reddick said:


> Would you tell me any specific models of Ricoh within the said range. A compact model is preferable.



Ricoh - SP 200N Multi-function Laser Printer -Rs. 5,295


Link:Ricoh - SP 200N Multi-function Laser Printer - Ricoh : Flipkart.com


----------



## reddick (Jun 7, 2015)

The product is too good but the same is not deliverable by Flipkart at my address. And is not compatible with Win 7 ,as shown there. My Bad Luck  
Please could you suggest other Models :I


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 7, 2015)

reddick said:


> Hi There,
> 
> My printing needs are only casual ones and I want a black and white printing laserjet device. I have found the said printer at Amazon.in for Rs. 6570 . Plz suggest me that is it a right choice? And what about it's service and warranty availability ...  My budget is between Rs. 5000 to 6500 or nearby . Thanks for your support


I just bought this device and the printer works fine enough to get occasional prints. The printer cartridge costs almost 3k but it prints about 1500pages  and doesn't dries out.


----------



## reddick (Jun 8, 2015)

Hmmm
I'm also considering this one too but this one is a LaserJet printer and I think it contains a Drum (or something like that) not cartridge. 
Correct me if I'm wrong 

- - - Updated - - -

Okay guys I'm gonna buy the printer today or tomorrow and I found Ricoh more appealable. And is deliverable by Amazon at discounted price 
BTW thanks to all who replied to me when I need them the most


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 13, 2015)

I needed a printer for my office which should be built like a tank and prints fast and low cost too. HP/Canon with its filmsy printers didn't cut it below Rs 5K or 7K!!. Then I came across the battle tank of a printer the Ricoh SP300DN duplex networking printer weighing 12 kgs  that prints 28 pages per minute with automatic duplex printing and networking for Rs 3475 after coupons in Snapdeal! Bought it, no brainer.


----------

